# NOID paph from Trader Joe's



## chromebright (Jul 9, 2010)

photo below. any idea of the genus/species?

thanks

Ken

URL=http://img202.imageshack.us/i/img2460s.jpg/]




[/URL]


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 9, 2010)

You already know the Genus - Paphiopedilum, which is all you can be certain of.


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 9, 2010)

Mrs. Paph said:


> You already know the Genus - Paphiopedilum, which is all you can be certain of.



LOL, definitely and a hybrid at that.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2010)

:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2010)

WELCOME Ken! Well we know you have a paph, tell us more about yourself. 
As indicated it's a paph hybrid, an album Maudiae type, which is rather common. The bottomline is you must of liked it, you bought it, so give it any name you like!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome, Ken.

As you can probably tell from the above posts, it's nearly impossible to know what a hybrid is once it's beyond primary. I suspect most, if not all, of us have at least one NOID orchid that we keep just because we like it.


----------



## jewel (Jul 10, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Welcome, Ken.
> 
> I suspect most, if not all, of us have at least one NOID orchid that we keep just because we like it.



that is so true!


----------



## chromebright (Jul 11, 2010)

*so true*

the noid paph hybrid cost all of $7.99 there at Trader Joe's in Santa Rosa. I actually KNOW the genus is paphilopedium but was so concerned with how to download a photo I wasn't thinking.

That cheapo noid put out two beautiful flowers and they lasted about 1 1/2 months so I definitely got my money's worth.

I have about 100 orchid plants growing in a 4x4x8 grow room designed for pot growing with a 400W HID lamp, a fan going 24/7 and a great little humidifier I picked up for a song from the GermGuardian website. It keeps the growroom at about 55-65% relative humidity and the light keeps the daytime temps at 75 degrees. Nighttime temps here in Mendocino, CA drop to about 55-65.

A couple photos follow:

http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/5201/img2577t.jpg
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/6272/img2582gt.jpg


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 11, 2010)

bitchin' little setup

welcome to slippertalk


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2010)

nice growroom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2010)

Is your growing space in a place you can water freely? If so, I am totally jealous.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to STF from NYC!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice! I've wanted to enclose my grow area for so long now...but I moved south and found out I can't even close the door to the Room they're in without cooking things, much less enclose the area for better humidity! So I am now jealous of Canadians, people with basements, and those with spouses who will allow the AC to be set lower than 80degrees on summer days LOL Welcome to slippertalk!


----------

